# fresh vs dark mulch?



## Rhetoric (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone know the difference? Fresh hemlock is $3-5 less per yd than dark hemlock in my area. It is time to switch all of the substrate in both enclosures and I was wondering if it mattered which one I get... Both are completley organic, 100% hemlock, no treatment or anything to it.
The place I used to get hemlock mulch from just had "fine hemlock mulch", there is a place closer to me that has fresh and dark, I know nothing about either lol. Except the visible difference!


----------

